# Turbo Trainer



## Wigsie (30 May 2009)

I am after a Turbo Trainer not sure if I will use it too much so dont really want to buy new, so if any of you guys/gals have one and are looking to get a newer on then let me know.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## gavintc (30 May 2009)

Have a look at the cycle club websites in your area as well. They are pretty heavy and it would be useful if you could find one local to you. I know my own club web site regularly has them for sale on the club forum.


----------



## dudi (30 May 2009)

Yep, got one for sale for £40. decent trainer, just not my bag.
See the classified section


----------



## Wigsie (30 May 2009)

No worries, thanks guys, I will take a look. I may PM you if I have no luck dudi as ipswich is not a million miles from me and have clients I can visit in cambridge to write off travel costs to business


----------



## dudi (30 May 2009)

No probs, if it's easier for you I can meet you somewhere not so out of the way...
I know Ipswich isn't exactly on the way to anywhere.


----------



## dudi (30 May 2009)

FYI I just looked up postage for someone else

First Class: £16.62
Recorded: £17.37
Special Delivery (next day): £21.65
*Standard Parcels: £12.62*


----------



## Wigsie (30 May 2009)

Have you got a Pic? or can you telll me what make it is?


----------



## dudi (30 May 2009)

Yeah, sure. 
It's a Tacx cycle track speedmatic - just like the one below-







It's got an adjustable load, handlebar mounted, it's magnetic resistance - quite quiet and the heavy flywheel is pretty good too.
Folds away so easy storage


----------



## Janeyb (15 Jun 2009)

Hi Dudi

Has your cycle trainer been sold? Would be very interested if not. Live in Norfolk to not a million miles away.


----------



## nick-22 (21 Jun 2009)

i have a trainer for sale if any1 wants it...


----------

